# Lighting for JD 318



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought a JD 318 that has non functioning headlights and no tail light assembly. I would like to install them, as I may be using the lights for snow removal in the dark. The wiring is there for headlights, but not connected. Do I need something specific (OEM part) or can I find something at a autoparts store?

As a last resort, anyone know what that would cost if I couldn't figure it out on my own and had to take it in?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

looks pretty straightforward










http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...count=&lang_code=19&irand=9204551391224251735


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

"Non-functioning headlights, not connected"...

Did you try reconnecting them? It's probably not that easy, or they wouldn't be disconnected, so, assuming that doesn't work, I would start with a 12 volt test light, to see where the power is disrupted. If you have to buy a test light, I would pick up up an extra fuse or two as well, in case you pop one while diagnosing the problem. It would not be uncommon for the socket itself to be corroded, in which case you should be able to find something at your local parts store, but could just as easily end up at the JD dealer, depending on which components are bad and how original you want to keep it. As for taillights, it depends what you want exactly, but you're probably not going to be cruising the highways on your 318, so quite likely can run one or two smaller ones off of your existing light circuit.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> I bought a JD 318 that has non functioning headlights and no tail light assembly. I would like to install them, as I may be using the lights for snow removal in the dark. The wiring is there for headlights, but not connected. Do I need something specific (OEM part) or can I find something at a autoparts store?
> 
> As a last resort, anyone know what that would cost if I couldn't figure it out on my own and had to take it in?


So you got a 318 instead of a 317? Cool!

If you're talking about the lights that are in the front of the hood, right over the grill, don't plan to actually get any usable light out of them. They are basically a couple brake-light bulbs that will help you be seen, but not much else.

If I were in your shoes, I'd set up a light bar, using off-road halogen lights. Perhaps mount it to the snowblower frame. You can splice into the factory light wires, but you might want to include an in-line fuse as well.

My experience with blowing snow (almost 20 years of living in Minnesota) is that it creates an "almost blizzard" effect, and will make visibility really tough. You might want to consider some yellow or blue light lenses that won't intensify the white of the flying snow.


I'd also suggest you look into a couple of these forums:
http://www.garden-tractor-info.com/
http://www.mytractorforum.com/


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

There you go... if I am looking at Mr. Chip's diagram correctly, it appears that you're set up for 3 headlights and 2 taillights, so, since you didn't mention it currently having taillights, they were possibly an option, in which case you can probably get a kit, including the lights and plug, to plug it into your existing wiring harness, from the JD dealer.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DexterII said:


> "Non-functioning headlights, not connected"...
> 
> Did you try reconnecting them? It's probably not that easy, or they wouldn't be disconnected, so, assuming that doesn't work, I would start with a 12 volt test light, to see where the power is disrupted. If you have to buy a test light, I would pick up up an extra fuse or two as well, in case you pop one while diagnosing the problem. It would not be uncommon for the socket itself to be corroded, in which case you should be able to find something at your local parts store, but could just as easily end up at the JD dealer, depending on which components are bad and how original you want to keep it. As for taillights, it depends what you want exactly, but you're probably not going to be cruising the highways on your 318, so quite likely can run one or two smaller ones off of your existing light circuit.


THe front headlights are not connected, although it looks like there should be a connector on the ends of the yellow and black wires, but they are stripped and taped. I found a yellow wire that was stripped and taped as well closer to the battery. I connected both yellow wires, but the black I am uncertain where it goes.

As for the tail lights, there is no wiring assembly at all. That is why I wondered if it would be easier to buy parts from a auto store instead of having to order something special through JD. I;m not concerned with keeping it original as I am that they function properly.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Reading between the lines, my first thought is that one or more of the original sockets are corroded, which lead to a short, which in turn overheated the wire, which is the reason that the previous owner snipped it. No matter what you ultimately do, you'll need a power source, so between the link that Mr. Chips gave you and a test light, you should be able to identify the problem. And, now that Dr. Hicks confirmed what I thought might be the case, I agree 100% with him that once you have your power source mapped out, you may very well want to opt for something other than the factory lights. I bleed JD green, mostly bigger toys though, but he is definitely right, and I never could figure out why they came up with those headlights.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Reading between the lines, my first thought is that one or more of the original sockets are corroded, which lead to a short, which in turn overheated the wire, which is the reason that the previous owner snipped it. No matter what you ultimately do, you'll need a power source, so between the link that Mr. Chips gave you and a test light, you should be able to identify the problem. And, now that Dr. Hicks confirmed what I thought might be the case, I agree 100% with him that once you have your power source mapped out, you may very well want to opt for something other than the factory lights. *I bleed JD green, mostly bigger toys though, but he is definitely right, and I never could figure out why they came up with those headlights.*


I grew up driving red tractors on the farm, but I guess I can forgive you for your transgression! :laughing:

And yeah, you're right about those "headlights" on the John Deere mowers. Over the years I've had several JD lawn tractors with them, and other than for looks, they're worthless.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> I grew up driving red tractors on the farm, but I guess I can forgive you for your transgression! :laughing:
> 
> And yeah, you're right about those "headlights" on the John Deere mowers. Over the years I've had several JD lawn tractors with them, and other than for looks, they're worthless.


Thanks for the comments. Maybe I will wait on worrying about the head/tail lights until I actually use them. I have a brand new snowblower, but being able to push/blow snow with this tractor seems like fun  Just another toy and project for my wife to roll her eyes at:thumbsup:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Red tractors? There must have been a canival in town! Just kidding.

Seriously though, Cibula, wait until you need them? Even if you never put lights back on it, now is a good time to learn. Follow the link that Mr. Chips gave you to the wiring schematic, print it off, and see what's going on. That way, if you run into any problems, you'll have time to post them here, and not have to sit by the computer, waiting for an answer.


----------

